# EN: It's (high/about) time + simple past - tense & mode



## sophie3210

Hi everyone, 

I watched a series yesterday, and at one time, a protagonist says :
"It's time we *disappeared*". I don't quite understand the use of the preterit here, though I can feel it is right (at least, it sounds right, plus I already saw this formulation) 

For the context, the protagonists are pursued by the police, and obviously, they don't want to be caught !

Can anyboby help ?
Thank you so much !

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Il me semble que c'est ce que certains appellent le subjonctif passé à valeur d'improbabilité et/ou de souhait et d'autres le prétérit modal, comme dans I wish I were a bird par exemple.


----------



## Aranjuez

Hi ,
I just want to add that "It's high time [somebody did something]" could be in use as well, and, as far as I remember, there is another way to express the same idea: It's [high] time for somebody to do something.


----------



## geostan

Lacuzon said:


> Il me semble que c'est ce que certains appellent le subjonctif passé à valeur d'improbabilité et/ou de souhait et d'autres le prétérit modal, comme dans I wish I were a bird par exemple.



Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'un subjonctif. La preuve, c'est que dans la phrase suivante je dirais _was_, pas _were_.

_It's time I was thinking about dinner._

Le mieux que l'on puisse dire, c'est que l'expression _It's (high) time that_... est généralement suivie d'un verbe au passé.


----------



## Cotswold

No wonder the English language and its grammar are considered by some to be a Chimera. If one tries to de-construct "It's time we disappeared" in order to decode its meaning there seems, to me at least, that there is a clash between present tense and the past tense. My interpretation is that an equivalent statement might be "We should not be visible (now)" or alternatively "We should have disappeared before now".


----------



## quinoa

"It's high time"  can trigger off the use of the preterite because it implies that perhaps it is already too late. We are beyond the limit. Nothing has been done yet whereas it should.
It's (high) time you left. You will miss the bus

When you say : It's time (for me) to go.
It implies that the speaker is still in time.

What do you think about it?


----------



## geostan

I don't think so, and even if it were true, your example does not show it. I don't try to analyze this expression; I chalk it up to idiom.


----------



## Charmed51

Bonjour

J'ai raté le cours de grammaire sur l'irréel du passé que j'avais lundi. J'ai donc du mal à comprendre, une phrase comme "il est grand temps que tu achètes quelques casseroles. Tes placards sont vides". Je dois traduire par "it's about time you buy some saucepans" ou "you bought some saucepans" ?

merci


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Speaking for myself, I'd say "bought".


----------



## sound shift

Je dirais "It's about/high time you *bought* ..." moi aussi.


----------



## moustic

Comme Lacuzon #2, j'appelle ça un prétérit modal. Le décalage n'est pas dans le temps, comme avec un prétérit "normal" mais par rapport à la réalité.
_It's high time you bought _... l'action est seulement suggérée.
_If we went to the same school we could take the bus together_ ... mais on n'est pas dans le même lycée.
_I wish I had a million euros_ ... malheureursement je n'ai pas un sou.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a toutefois une différence entre la première phrase et les deux suivantes. Dans la première, le verbe est effectivement un *prétérit modal* (donc au *simple past*), mais dans les deux autres, il s'agit d'un *subjonctif passé*. Ces deux modes sont généralement conjugués de la même façon au passé, sauf pour le verbe _to be_ aux première et troisième personnes du singulier.

_It's high time I *was* in bed._ (On ne peut pas dire *were* dans ce cas.)
_If I *were* in bed, I would be sleeping.
I wish I *were* in bed._


----------



## Charmed51

Et quelle est la différence entre le prétérit modal et le subjonctif passé? Et pourquoi ne peut-on pas dire "I were in bed" ? Désolé de vous assommer de questions  merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Charmed51 said:


> Et quelle est la différence entre le prétérit modal et le subjonctif passé?


Le prétérit modal est un vrai prétérit (temps de l'indicatif), mais il  est employé avec un sens modal plutôt que temporel. En français, on  retrouve un peu la même chose avec l'imparfait dans une proposition  conditionnelle irréelle (p.ex.: _si j'étais riche_). Cet imparfait n'a en effet pas de sens temporel, mais un sens modal.

Quant  à la différence entre le prétérit et le subjonctif passé, leurs formes  sont presque identiques. Seules les première et troisième personnes du  singulier du verbe _to be_ diffèrent (prétérit : _I was, you were, he was_ / subj. passé : _I were, you were, he were_).  Dans tous les autres cas, le subjonctif passé se conjugue exactement  comme le prétérit, d'où la fréquente confusion entre les deux.



> Et pourquoi ne peut-on pas dire "I were in bed" ?


Je vous répondrai par une autre question : pourquoi ne peut-on pas dire _si je sois riche_ en français ?


----------



## Charmed51

Merci pour ces explications, oui ça a du sens en français mais "I were in bed" ne m'aurait pas choqué..


----------

